# Is this bud blasting



## Geek_it (Nov 18, 2020)

The top portion of the spike started becoming soft


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 18, 2020)

Not blasting, blasted. It's a goner, sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2020)

cut and go.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 19, 2020)

Same thing happened to me on a first-bloom kovachii...heartbreaking...I feel your pain. I find it happens to me when the heat comes on and the humidity goes down in late fall.


----------



## musa (Nov 20, 2020)

All my compation... better luck next time!


----------



## Geek_it (Nov 20, 2020)

musa said:


> All my compation... better luck next time!


Thanks. At least the other 3 from the same area of grow space looks to be ok. Just this one affected


----------

